# Keyboard - Wireless set Logitech mk710

## Spiros

I'm considering buying the desktop set Logitech Wireless Desktop mk710, but before that I'd like to know whether they would work good under Linux. Did somebody test that keyboard? Do the extra function keys work? Does the LCD dashboard work? I googled, but I found nothing relevant. The FAQ say that only Windows is supported, and the community forums don't have any information.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## noclear2000

hi

In this post (German Ubuntu Forum) a randon guy claims that it worked out of the box even with the function keys in ubuntu. Maybe you can machine translate it to your language. For gentoo it might be a little be  more of work (follow function key howto in gentoo wiki). but i assume it should work - as it does on ubuntu. however do not hold me or the poster responsible if it doesn't...

http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wireless-keyboard-k340-unifying-empfaenger/2/#post-2385086

cheers

----------

## Spiros

Danke!

I don't need translation. Many thanks for the link. I think I will buy the keyboard and try to configure it, eventually following the howtos; I have 1 week for the refund if it doesn't work. I'll post the results!

----------

## aych

any results on this?

----------

## k9dog

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> I'm considering buying the desktop set Logitech Wireless Desktop mk710, but before that I'd like to know whether they would work good under Linux. Did somebody test that keyboard? Do the extra function keys work? Does the LCD dashboard work? I googled, but I found nothing relevant. The FAQ say that only Windows is supported, and the community forums don't have any information.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

 

It's a bit old question and you properly found an answer or another way, but I answer it as I consider it a FAQ so worth a late answer.

Wiki for Arch Linux said there is 3 programs you might want. I think most of the driver is in usb, but you need program for easier pairing. Look for the programs (for Logitech Unifying Receiver):

pairing tool

Solaar

ltunify

I found that at least solaar and ltunify exist on Gentoo.

Personally I emerged ltunify. I was going for something lightweight. I didn't check, but just had to run ltunify pair and to the power on thing. Easy (at least if you got other input method).

You also might want to look into accessing special keys. For this I guess most want evdev () installed.

My keyboard isn't your series. It is a K300, but I believe both use Logitech Unified Receiver and pair in the same way.

----------

